Ask HN: Would one be able to succeed in compsci if they are illiterate in math? - MarvelousWololo
======
corysama
By compsci do you mean "computer science research" or commercial development?
Math is serious business in CS research. But, in the field, serious math is
how programmers do things that seem like magic to other programmers because
most programmers aren't actually that good at math.

~~~
MarvelousWololo
Sorry, I mean in a computer science undergraduate course. Good perspective
though, I completely agree with it.

